# Our Beloved Oliver



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

It is with a heavy heart that I tell you that Oliver was euthanized on Friday.

Oliver attacked our 19 year old son Ethan on Friday morning. Ethan was standing at the kitchen sink while I was on the sofa drinking coffee. Oliver attacked Ethan for no reason at all and bit him on both arms. Ethan needed 5 stitches. He has two small wounds and several puncture wounds.

My husband and I held Oliver until his final heartbeat. I can’t stop crying and I feel so incredibly sad. Please pray that we find peace in our difficult decision.


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

OLIVER & Chloe on Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Doesn't make it any easier, but I think you made the right call


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

My initial post “DOG BITE - Need advice” explains the first attack that happened on Monday. Two attacks within five days was just devastating.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I have been following your story and am so sorry to hear of its tragic conclusion. My condolences to you and your family. At least you are all safe now, including Oliver.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I am very sorry that your vizsla boy it turned into this devastating story for you. There is nothing I can say which will help at this stage, so just wishing you and your family all the best to recover from this sadness.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss. Even though you had no other choice, it is heartbreaking. 
I don't know why mother nature can be so cruel. Remember the good times, and know the bad ones were not his fault.
Deb


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is very sad news, my truly heart felt sympathy for your loss. I am so sorry


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

texasred said:


> Remember the good times, and know the bad ones were not his fault.


Thank you for those kind words. It helps a lot. Our home is full of so many loving memories of Oliver, but right now it hurts my heart each time I see a reminder. We took his crate down today and it was so sad.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

It broke my heart when I read the update. It must be so hard for you, I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope your sons will recover well from the injuries.


----------

